# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Μενιδιου και γυρω περιοχων

## Damian

ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΘΟΥΜΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΝΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ *JIM* ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΣΗ *ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 14 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ* ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ. 

ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ

ΦΥΛΙΚΑ ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ (damian)

----------


## xaotikos

Σε παρακαλώ την επόμενη φορά να γράφεις με μικρά και όχι με κεφαλαία. Μας ΞΕΚΟΥΦΑΝΕΣ!!!!!!  ::   ::  



> *2α. Μην γράφετε με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ. Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στο internet υποδηλώνει ότι "φωνάζετε" και είναι κουραστικό για τους χρήστες να διαβάζουν μηνύματα γραμμένα εξολοκλήρου με κεφαλαία. Αν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι, χρησιμοποιήστε bold χαρακτήρες.*

----------


## lazy

Μιας και κατοικω στην Μεταμορφωση θα ηθελα να βρισκομαι και εγω εκει .Παρακαλω ενημερωστε με για την ημερομηνια 


Ευχαριστω

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Καιρός ήταν να οργανωθεί κάτι στην Περιοχή.Μένω Μεταμόρφωση και περιμένω να ορίσετε μέρα και ώρα.









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ::  Never include a comment that will help someone else understand your code. If they understand it, they don't need you.

----------


## Alexandros

Προσωπικά μάλλον θα μπορώ μετά τις 20 Νοεμβρίου. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είμαι στη συνάντηση βέβαια  ::  

Το σημαντικό είναι να οργανωθεί πραγματικά η περιοχή μια και λόγω ιδιομορφίας (μεγάλες αποστάσεις και βουνά) έχει καθυστερήσει αν και ήταν μια από τις πρώτες που έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Aliens-

Ενδιαφερετε και ενας φιλος μου (Node #1745: fox_7), αν και δεν διαβαζει σuχνα το forum.
Μενει Μεταμόρφωση και μπορει μετα τις 15 Νοεμβριου.

----------


## Damian

Ομως πρεπει να ερθουν και καποιοι που εχουν πειρα πανω σαυτο το θεμα .
Αντε ρε παιδια να συνδεθουμε και μεις μεταξυ μας 
Αποτι φαινεται το meeting θα γινει μετα τις 20 του μηνος. 

Κανεις απο ΜΕΝΙΔΙ?

----------


## Tilegrafitis

Κι εγώ μαζί σας....Ηρθε ο καιρός που επβάλεται να γίνει αυτή η συνάντηση για να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα και να γίνει προσπάθεια να βγούμε επιτέλους κι εμείς προς τα έξω... Οσοι από τις γύρω περιοχές νομίζουν ότι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν για να επιτευχθεί πο ποθούμενο παρακαλούνται να βρήσκονται στην συνάντηση π.χ. ο Σωτήρης από την Πεύκη ....
Καλή αντάμωση.... Γιώργος  ::

----------


## sotiris

εγω ειμαι διαθεσιμος οποτε θελετε αρκει να μην γινει καθημερινη ωρες εργασιμες, και να μην ειναι κυριακη γιατι περνω την κορη μου.

μπορουμε να μαζευτουμε σε καμια καφετερια να πιουμε ενα καφεδακι,να γνωριστουμε και να κανουμε σχεδια,ονειρα,προγραμματα κλπ κλπ.

υπαρχει και ενα ωραιο cafe στην πρωτη πλατεια που συναντας οταν βγαινεις απο την εθνικη στο φαναρι της Κηφησιας (στο Λαινοπουλο) με κατευθυνση την κηφησια.(εχω κανει αρκετα meeting εκει και με ενα αλλο club και με κατι admin του irc παλιοτερα).

ενα ΡΜ ή ενα email αρκει για μενα.

ειχα στειλει παλιοτερα το κινητο μου σε καποιον απο εκει.
και υπαρχει και η δοκιμη με το Notebook του Δαμιανου που ειχαμε πιασει τον LOK.

----------


## vsavvas01

Θα μας ενδιέφερε και εμάς εδώ στην Άνοιξη η δραστηριοποίηση της περιοχής καθώς έχουμε πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή μαζί σας και εσείς με τους υπόλοιπους

Ειδικά με τον Damian έχουμε καλές προοπτικές

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Ο καιρός περνάει και δεν βλέπω να κανονίζεται κατι...
Μέσα στις επόμενες δύο εβδομάδες θα γίνει τίποτα?

----------


## FIREBALL

Θα έλεγα να κανονίσετε κάτι μετά τις 20 του μηνός για να μπορέσει να έρθει και ο Αλέξανδρος αλλά και για να κανονίσετε απο τώρα να έχετε κάποια ώρα ελεύθερη. Μπορεί να έρθω και εγώ αν και άσχετος απο εκεί να βοηθήσω σε τίποτα.

----------


## Damian

Λοιπον κανονιζουμε για το *επομενο Σαββατο* στις *22/11/2003* στο *μενιδι* στα Γκουντις *Ωρα 17:00* 
Τι λετε ?

----------


## ggeorgan

Πού είναι τα Γκούντις στο Μενίδι ; Μόνο ένα έχει ; Ρωτώ γιατί και οι ψηφιακοί χάρτες δεν αποτυπώνουν πολύ σωστά τις μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ευρυτέρα περιοχή.

----------


## lambrosk

Αν μπορείτε πες τε έστω μια διεύθυνση για τα Goodys Μενίδι γιατί εγω δεν έχω ιδέα απο Μενίδι!
 ::

----------


## Damian

τα γκουντις ειναι στη πλατεια του μενιδιου 
Αν καποιος θελει να αλαξουμε μερος μερα και ωρα περιμενω μια προταση

----------


## sotiris

απο μενιδι δεν ξερω και εγω τιποτα.εκει που θα συναντηθουμε καλο ειναι να εχει και χωρο για τα αυτοκινητα.

αλλα υπαρχει και ενα ωραιο cafe στην πρωτη πλατεια που συναντας οταν βγαινεις απο την εθνικη στο φαναρι της Κηφησιας (στο Λαινοπουλο) με κατευθυνση την κηφησια.εχει χωρο να αφησεις τα αμαξια,ειναι ευκολο προσβασιμο μεσω της εθνικης,αποκλειετε να χαθει καποιος.
εαν δεν εχετε προβλημα μετακινησης ειναι μια καλη λυση.εαν παλι εχετε να ερθουμε εμεις στο μενιδι.

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Μέσα για το meeting...
Καλό θα ήταν όμως να μαζευτεί μόνο ο κόσμος που κατοικεί στις γύρω περιοχές.

----------


## lambrosk

Μάλλον αυτό πήγαινε για μένα...;  ::   ::  
Τες πα θα ήθελα να παρευρίσκομαι χωρίς να επέμβω αλλά γιατί μαζεύω εμπειρίες και θέλω να αρχίζω να τα βλέπω ποιο οικεία!
Αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε αυτό μου λέτε...  ::  
Νομίζω οτι συμφέρον όλων είναι να αποκτούμε γνώσεις και εμπειρίες κυνηγώντας τες μόνοι μας χωρίς να πρίζουμε άλλους...
Φιλικά, Λάμπρος Ν.Ψυχικό!

----------


## ggeorgan

Το ότι κατοικούμε κάπως μακρύτερα δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση σε σημεία που σας ενδιαφέρουν, άσε που μια ματιά στον χάρτη θα σε πείσει ότι η περιοχή των Αχαρνών έχει πολύ μεγάλη αξία για τις ραδιοεπικοινωνίες. Άσε που μερικοί εξετάζουν σοβαρά να μετακινηθούν κατά 'κει μόνιμα...
Τέλος πάντων, την πλατεία Μενιδίου θα την ξέρουν αν ρωτήσουμε στον δρόμο, έτσι δεν είναι ; Έχει χώρο για στάθμευση αυτοκινήτων κοντά, ή να μας φέρει ο οδηγός με την λιμουζίνα ;

----------


## sotiris

> Μέσα για το meeting...
> Καλό θα ήταν όμως να μαζευτεί μόνο ο κόσμος που κατοικεί στις γύρω περιοχές.


δεν ξερω τι εννοεις εσυ με το γυρω περιοχες αλλα εγω εννοω τιw περιοχες που μπορει το μενιδι να κανει ΒΒ link.εγω για παραδειγμα εχω ανεμποδιστη θεα προς εσας,εχω στησει απο τον αυγουστο μια sector προς εσας και απλως περιμενω.
την ιδια θεα,ισως και καλυτερη,εχει και ο ggeorgan που ειναι πανω στο βουνο.

τωρα εαν το μενιδι και οι γυρω δεν ενδιαφερονται να συνδεθουν με τα βορεια προαστια,και θελουν ενα τοπικο κλειστο δικτυο,τοτε δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και να μην ερθουμε.αλλα προσπαθουμε να κλεισουμε το ring.

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

Προφανώς δεν καταλάβατε τι εννοούσα  ::  : δεν είπα να μην έρθει κάποιος από άλλη περιοχή.Απενατίας όσο πιο πολλοί μαζευτούμε τόσο πιο καλά θα είναι για όλους. Απλώς δεν θα πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε πως η συνάντηση γίνεται για να οργανωθεί η περιοχή και θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε κυρίως σε αυτό το ζήτημα.





---------------------------------------------------------------------
Μην ψαρώνετε - κι εγώ noobας είμαι  ::

----------


## sotiris

δεν ειπε κανεις οτι το κεντρικο θεμα δεν θα ειναι η οργανωση της περιοχης σας...αλλα μεσα στην οργανωση αυτη δεν ειναι και τα ΒΒ link? ενα απο αυτα δεν ειναι το κλεισιμο του ring με τον βορρα? απο οτι εχω δει στην nodedb το δικτυο φτανει ακτινικα μεχρι το μενιδι και μετα δεν κλεινει καπου,δεν θα ειναι πολυ καλο να κλεισει με το βορρα και να αποκτηθει διεξοδος προς δυο κατευθυνσεις?
μεγαλα δικτυα που θελουν την μεγιστη διαθεσιμοτητα ειναι κυκλικα ωστε να υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μεταγωγης και απο εδω και απο εκει,εαν συμβει διακοπη σε ενα σημειο,τετοιο παραδειγμα ειναι η ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Tilegrafitis

Μέσα κι εγώ.... Ομως γι' αυτούς που θα έρθουν από μακυά και δέν ξέρουν το Μενίδι μάλλον θα δυσκολευτούνε στό πάρκιν γι΄αυτό προτείνω η συνάντηση να γίνει πρός τους Θρακομακεδόνες (Θρακομακεδωνων 115)
είναι μια καφετέρια VIRUS KAFE με πολυ μεγάλο παρκινγ και πολύ ευκολο να την βρεις. Εκεί πιστευω ότι θα μπορέσουμε να σηζητήσουμε άνετα και ώρα 18.00 περιπου Επίσης το μαγαζί μου είναι απέναντι (Αρτόραμα) και θα μπορέχω να διαθέσω το δικό μου μεγάλο πάρκιν σε περίπτωση που θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα αυτοκίνητα.....
φιλικά Γιώργος

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

(κλασσικά) Μέσα κι εγώ για Σάββατο 18:00.Τελικά στα γκούντις θα βρεθούμε?






----------------------------------------------------------
Μην ψαρώνεις κι εγώ noobας είμαι  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Οι ερχόμενοι από γειτονικές περιοχές περιμένουμε οριστικό σημείο συναντήσεως και ώρα συναντήσεως από τους εντοπίους. Ό,τι κι αν πείτε, καλό είναι να το ξέρουμε την Πέμπτη το βράδυ γαι να κινηθούμε κι εμείς. Φυσικά προτεραιότητα έχει η δική σας συνεννόηση.

----------


## sotiris

αυτο το μαγαζι στους Θρακομακεδόνες ειναι καλη ιδεα.
εαν σας εξυπηρετει εκει, θα ειναι καλα να γινει,(ευκολια προσβασης,παρκιν).

Όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος καθορίστε το μέρος που σας εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα και ερχόμαστε.

----------


## Damian

Ακομα καλυτερα .
Τελικα η συναντιση θα γινει το *Σάββατο* ωρα *18:00*  στο *Virus Cafe* οπως ειπε ο *gbl*
OK?????

----------


## Kaberis

Damian εγώ λέω να κανονίσουμε στον πλατανιά..δίπλα στο Splendid!! Πλάκα κάνω..να μην επηρεάσω και κανέναν.... Δαμιανέ επιτέλους είμαι connected!!  ::   ::

----------


## Damian

Σε 2 εβδομαδες θα κατεβω Χανια να δοθμε τι λεει το δυκτιο σας ΤΙΧΕΡΕ

----------


## wingman

Αν υπάρχει χώρος και για έναν νέο, επιθυμώ να συμμετέχω και εγώ.
Για να σας δελεάσω είμαι απο ΜΕΝΙΔΙ.
Ελπίζω να προλάβω να μάθω για wlan μέχρι το σάββατο.  ::

----------


## Damian

Φιλε wingman θα σε περιμενουμε στο meeting .
Θα λυθουν ολες οι αποριες που εχουμε και θα μαθεις το wlan

----------


## Damian

Μηπως , μηπως λεω μπορει να ρθει ο *dti* η και ο *papashark*

*Fireball* σε περιμενω .

Τα λεμε το *Σαββατο* στο Virus Cafe

----------


## MAuVE

> αλλα εγω εννοω τιw περιοχες που μπορει το μενιδι να κανει ΒΒ link.εγω για παραδειγμα εχω ανεμποδιστη θεα προς εσας,εχω στησει απο τον αυγουστο μια sector προς εσας και απλως περιμενω.
> την ιδια θεα,ισως και καλυτερη,εχει και ο ggeorgan που ειναι πανω στο βουνο.......αλλα προσπαθουμε να κλεισουμε το ring.


Σωτήρη,

Εχε υπόψη ότι καλη θέα προς τα εκεί έχω και εγώ.
(Llaffer έπιανα σχετικά καλά) 
Εχω επίσης και ένα interface που κάθετε και το έχω βάλει να ψαρεύει για bb link προς το νότο.
Αν κανένας από την περιοχή μας βλέπει και τους δύο, θα κλείσουμε μεγάλο κύκλο.
Ψάξε το.

----------


## papashark

Ευχαριστούμε για την πρόσκληση  ::  , αλλά το Σάββατο είναι γεμάτο με υποχρεώσεις για το awmn.....

----------


## dti

Χωρίς να το υπόσχομαι, αν μείνει χρόνος από άλλα τρεχάματα και μπορέσω, θα έλθω.

----------


## tyfeonas

ta goodys ειναι μεσα στην κεντρικη πλατεια του μενιδιου διπλα στην εκκλησια του αγιου βλαση! αν ρωτησετε θα σας πουνε!
υποψιν αμαξι δεν μπαινει στην πλατεια ειναι πεζοδρομος!

----------


## dti

> ta goodys ειναι μεσα στην κεντρικη πλατεια του μενιδιου διπλα στην εκκλησια του αγιου βλαση!


Διάβασε όλα τα μηνύματα γιατί ο χώρος της συνάντησης άλλαξε!
Σάββατο ωρα 18:00 στο Virus Cafe, Θρακομακεδόνων 115

----------


## sotiris

Νίκο από τότε που πρωτοκοίταξα την Nodedb διαπίστωσα αυτή την έλλειψη στο awmn,και μαζί με τον Δαμιανό αποφασίσαμε να στρέψουμε προς τα εκεί την sector.

επίσης κάτι άλλο που έχω δει είναι ότι πρέπει πιεστικά να δημιουργηθεί παράλληλος άξονας ΒΒ από εμάς προς τα εσάς,εκτός απο digi, achille κλπ, γιατί οι κόμβοι αυτοί κυριολεκτικά έχουν λυγίσει απο το βαρος των clients που σηκώνουν,'ηδη έχουν αρχίσει τέτοιες κινήσεις...περιμένουμε και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------


## radiolan

Χάρηκα για το μέγεθος τελικά του meeting και τον ανθρώπων που παρευρέθηκαν , αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ εγώ λόγο εκτάκτου ταξιδιού ,(όμως παρευρέθηκαν οι σύνδεσμοι LOK και JIMCREE ) όπου και με ενημέρωσαν για τα δρώμενα..
Αφού λιπών ξαναφούντωσε το ενδιαφέρον , αρχίζουμε πάλη τις δοκιμές σύνδεσης
Από το lok στο 2 σημείο μου radiolan2 , καθώς και σκοπεύσεις προς Αλέξανδρο (όπου δυστυχώς πάλι δεν γνωριστήκαμε.  ::  ) μιας και ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει ( 2 ap d-link- server – 2 client pcmcia 2 grid 1 panel 1 omni 12dbi…)
Για όσους δεν παρευρέθηκαν και θέλουν πληροφορίες για το Ίδη υπάρχον δίκτυο ας στείλουν P.M σε εμένα ή στους LOK και JIMCREE.

----------


## Keymaster

Λοιπόν , πέρασαν σχεδόν 2 μήνες από το προηγούμενο meeting και ίσως έχει έρθει η ώρα να ξαναβρεθούμε , μιάς και έχουν εμφανιστεί νέοι χρήστες στην περιοχή ( και εγώ τέτοιος είμαι  ::  ) . Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας ....

----------


## autir

Μπορούμε την Κυριακή 11/01 στις 17:00 για μια πρόχειρη κουβέντα;
Μάλλον θα είναι και sotiris και lazy

----------


## tyfeonas

εγω θα ειμαι παρον! κονονιστε και ειμαι μεσα!

----------


## lazy

Mesa

----------


## opsilosmetagialia

mesa ki egw

----------


## sotiris

μεσα και εγω,εαν ειναι ευκολο κατα της 6:00 το απογευμα για να προλαβω να παω το παιδι πισω,και εαν ειναι ευκολο να εχει παρκιν το μερος εκει γυρω.

επισης εαν καποιος μπορει ας τυπωσει ενα χαρτη με το σημεια των κομβων πανω και των νεων ενδιαφερομενων.

----------


## Keymaster

Χαίρομαι που θα γίνει το πρώτο meeting της περιοχής μας και ανάμεσα σας θα είμαι και εγώ  ::  . Από ότι μου είπε ο autir στο τηλέφωνο είναι στις 18:00 στον ΚΑΡΑΒΟ . Να σας τονίσω ότι δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο και ότι θα έρθει και ένας φιλαράκος μου ( με Μενίδι καμία σχέση ) . Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να εξυπηρετήσω τον φίλτατο sotiri  ::  αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα μπορέσει κάποιος αλλός  ::  .

----------


## sotiris

που ειναι το ΚΑΡΑΒΟ ;
ας δωσει καποιος που ξερει τα μερη αναλυτικες οδηγιες γιατι εμεις ειμαστε ασχετοι απο εκεινα τα μερη.

----------


## autir

AΥΡΙΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 11/01

Οι κάτοικοι Μενιδίου και γύρω περιοχών συνάντηση στην πλατεία Καράβου στο υποκατάστημα της Εθνικής Τράπεζας στις 18:00.

Οι υπόλοιποι στην καφετέρια Virus στις 18:15.

Οι κάτοικοι Μενιδίου παρακαλείστε να μην αργήσετε για να μην στήσουμε τους μουσαφίρηδες  ::  οσοι έχουν ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ μεταφορικό μέσο ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ θα ήταν να το φέρουν. Θα ήταν καλό επίσης κάποιος να γράψει ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας με το οποίο θα επικοινωνήσουν αυτοί που συναντήσουν πρόβλημα. Θα έδινα το κινητό μου αλλά είναι χαλασμένο...

Το Virus Cafe είναι εκεί που είχε γίνει και το προηγούμενο meeting.

Μπορούν και κάποια παλιά μέλη να έλθουν για να μας δώσουν τα φώτα τους;

Φυσικά όποιος θελήσει να έρθει είναι ευπρόσδεκτος  ::

----------


## sotiris

Απο εδω θα ειμαι εγω, ο lazy και ο psilosmetagialia.

εννοειτε πως ειναι καλεσμενοι,και θα ειναι καλο να ειναι, και καποια απο τα παλια μελη (Πανος ή Δαμιανος ή Αλεξανδρος) του ΑΜΔΑ (εαν φυσικα εχουν χρονο τον οποιον μπορουν να διαθεσουν αφιλοκερδως  ::  ),όπως και οποιος αλλος θελει.

θα προσπαθησουμε να κανουμε μια νεα αρχη με το Μενιδι.

----------


## johnyplexx

Εγώ παιδιά είμαι μέσα θα έρθώ με πεθερό μου μαζί όπου είναι μέσα στο κόλπα

Θα έρθουμε κατευθείαν στο cafe γιατί ξέρουμε πού είναι ακριβώς
Αλλά πως θα σας γνωρίσουμε??? Ιδού η απορία! 
 ::   ::

----------


## lazy

δεις ενα τυπο με Netgear κουτι εγω ειμαι......Εχω και δερματικο πρόβλημα (λεύκη -ασπρα σημαδια) ΟΚ ?

----------


## johnyplexx

μεσά κανενα πρόβλημα!!!!

----------


## tyfeonas

οποιος αλλος θελει να ερθει η εχει καποιο προβλημα η θελει οδηγιες για το που θα ερθει ας παρει στο xxxxxxxxx

----------


## Keymaster

Βλέπω ο καιρός έιχει άλλα σχέδια . Αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι αν θα γίνει κανονικά η συναντησή μας  ::  . Εγώ παντος θα 'ρθώ βρέξει χιονίσει  ::  . Και κάτι άλλο , στην πλατεία θα συναντηθούμε ή μπροστά από την τράπεζα  ::  ......

----------


## tyfeonas

στον καραβο μπροστα στην εθνικη τραπεζα για οσους ειναι απο μενιδι εκτος αν θελουν να ερθουν στην καφετερια κατευθειαν.

----------

